

Ask HN: Is there a website that tracks revisions to news articles? - alanh

It’s increasingly  commonplace for journalists and hacks alike to update their articles, dropping or revising the most poorly  researched sections, without noting the retraction, much less preserving the original edit.<p>It would make sense for there to be a tool which scrapes news sites and reports on the &quot;diffs&quot;.<p>Does one exist? Have any of you tried to hack something like this together?
======
jaredsohn
There are websites and browser extensions (such as
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/page-
monitor/pemhg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/page-
monitor/pemhgklkefakciniebenbfclihhmmfcd?hl=en) ; haven't used it myself
though) that keep track of diffs of pages, but they require that a user first
decides to watch a particular webpage.

Is this what you are looking for or are you looking for something that tracks
news stories automatically? (useful if you want to see how an article changes
before you saw it or if you want to discuss changes within a community.)

~~~
alanh
The latter. Interested in accountability and transparency.

